# Northern Wisconsin checkin in!



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

AXEL22 said:


> I've cruised the forum a time or two before and decided to register. I've been getting back into archery and have been shooting alot more lately. I shoot an eight year old Reflex now and am looking to get a newer bow so hopefully the classifieds can help me out.
> 
> Anyways, sweet forum.


Welcome neighbor, I'm sure you will enjoy being a member here, join us in the hunting forum or general archery forum for any questions you might have!


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT and good shooting!!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* AXELL22. Have fun here.


----------



## Double R (Oct 22, 2006)

*welcome*

Welcome...I bought most of my archery equip. from the classifieds. Great site, great people, you'll love it!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome:to AT*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*


----------

